# Birthmark? Mole? Or something more serious?



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Lately when I groom I've noticed he has 2 tiny irregular shaped birthmarks on his little snout. They are NOT raised.
Has anyone ever seen this before? I haven't.

It's not like he spends a lot of time in the sun at all. They almost look like a mole or darker liver spot. Dark brown on his pink skin. 

Is hair growing on top of the marks? Not really. It's right about where his hair is parted on the top of his snout before his nose. It's strange, like a birthmark. I'll call the vet Tomorrow and email him a picture, if i can get him to stay still long enough. Just wanted to know if anyone has ever seen this before.

Thanks for your opinions..


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is probably just pigmentation. Some Malts have pigment that runs all the way up the part line on their muzzle. Sassy has an irregular spot thingy that I can only see when she is wet, otherwise it just makes her muzzle part line look dark. I love muzzle pigment on Malts.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> It is probably just pigmentation. Some Malts have pigment that runs all the way up the part line on their muzzle. Sassy has an irregular spot thingy that I can only see when she is wet, otherwise it just makes her muzzle part line look dark. I love muzzle pigment on Malts.[/B]



I like it too! As long as it's nothing....it's his special markings


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, check with the vet to ease your mind. That way you can put it behind you and think about other things. That is the way I am~~~Good luck and let us know.......Your baby is beautiful or should I say handsome!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Some dogs just have naturally good pigment like that. Does it look like this?
[attachment=34651:IMG_0149.jpg]

His litter mate Mateo (that Joyomom has) has more interesting nose pigment
[attachment=34652:IMG_8876.jpg]
There is a pink spot between the nose and the pigment so it looks a tad bit off!

Can you show a pic so we can see what you are talking about? If it is pigment like my pups, it's not a problem at all.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Some dogs just have naturally good pigment like that. Does it look like this?
> [attachment=34651:IMG_0149.jpg]
> 
> His litter mate Mateo (that Joyomom has) has more interesting nose pigment
> ...


Yes it looks just like that. I will try to get him to sit still long enough to take a picture. He sits for everything else, but a picture!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Coby has it on his ear area - where the ear meets his head. Does anyone else's babies have this? I thought it was a characteristics of all malt's but after seeing pictures of everyone's malts, I guess not.


----------

